# Insert into Access



## Fastlane2581 (3. Jun 2012)

Hallo=)

bin auf ein kleines Format problem gestoßen. - Vermute ich zumindest.
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Das ist ein reines Testprojekt..


Ich hab ein Textfeld, das seinen Text aus einer Arrayliste bekommt.

```
txtvorher.setText(Arrayliste.get(11));
```

Anschließend will ich den Text nehmen und das Format ändern und das Ergebnis in txtnachher wieder ausgeben.


```
//FT1
        String FT1 = txtvorher.getText();
            SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat ("yyyy-MM-dd");
            Date date = null;
        try {
            date = format.parse(FT1);
            format.applyPattern("dd.MM.yyyy");
            String date100 = format.format(date);
            txtnachher.setText(date100);

        } catch (ParseException ex) {
            Logger.getLogger(Eingabe.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
```

zum Schluss soll der Text in txtnachher in eine Datenbank gespeichert werden.


```
conn = Connect.ConnectDB();
           String sql = "insert into Table ("
                    
                                        +"FT11)"
                    +"values("+txtnachher.getText()+"')";
                    try {
                        pstft = conn.prepareStatement(sql);
                        pstft.execute();
                        JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Saved");
                       }
                    catch(Exception e){
                        }
```

Aus irgendeinem Grund geht er beim Speichern der Daten in die Datenbank in die Exception über. Gebe ich aber manuell Daten in diese Textfelder, gibt es keine Probleme beim speichern.
Ich denke hier liegt das Problem. 

```
try {
            date = format.parse(FT1);
            format.applyPattern("dd.MM.yyyy");
            String date100 = format.format(date);
            txtnachher.setText(date100);
```

Kann jemand zufällig weiterhelfen? Thx


----------



## Camill (3. Jun 2012)

Also in deinem sql-Statement hast du einen Fehler, es fehlt eine Hochkommata. Ob der rest stimmt kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Fastlane2581 (3. Jun 2012)

Wie schon genannt, wenn ich den text manuell in die Textfelder eingeb funktioniert es. Auf jedenfall liegt es nicht am sql. Lediglich wenn ich den text aus der arrayliste geholt, umformatiert, und in das Textfeld setz lässt er sich nicht speichern.


----------



## vanny (3. Jun 2012)

```
String sql = "insert into Table (" + FT11 + ") values('" + txtnachher.getText() + "');";
```

das macht schon eher Sinn ^^


----------

